# atitools stop working



## 4eVaCrazIe (Dec 30, 2007)

I just upgraded from XP to Windows Vista and ATITOOLS seems to be showing me 0.00 for everything as shown here

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5792/54107535wd8.jpg

could I fix this somehow?

upon installation I got this message also, http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1619/asdet9.jpg

Thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 30, 2007)

If you have a ATi card just use overdrive thats what I use. For nvidia I think RivaTuner works on Vista.


----------

